# A true red fox....



## Arrow3 (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't see many "true" reds around here so  it was nice to get this picture....He's kinda on the skinny side..


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 13, 2007)

He's trimmed out! Nice pics...


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice


----------



## LadyGunner (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!

looks like he has some friends with him


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Oct 14, 2007)

I thought reds had black tipped tail, 4 black socks and no gray on their back? Pure reds are a very beautiful animal if you ever see a pure one.


----------



## HGM (Oct 14, 2007)

Had one show up on my camera a couple weeks ago too..


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 14, 2007)

I have only seen 1 red this year,and I saw 1 last year.Grey's are everywhere.Didn't reds used to be more common than greys?


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 14, 2007)

I am not sure about this but I think red foxs were brought here from England many yrs. ago. Grey foxs are native to America. Check it out for yourself though, I could be wrong.


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 14, 2007)

I just did a search on google and did not find anything that said they were not native to America. I was wrong about that.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Oct 14, 2007)

actually u are right , they were brought from europe...but it was a llloooong time ago....


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 14, 2007)

Smelly little critters...


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I am in the Midland area and I have only seen red foxes.  They like to eat our cats' food and they get used to you really quick.  They don't even bother the cats.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 14, 2007)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I thought reds had black tipped tail, 4 black socks and no gray on their back? Pure reds are a very beautiful animal if you ever see a pure one.



The one in my pic isn't a red?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 14, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> The one in my pic isn't a red?


It's a red.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep, it`s a red, Brandon. Reds usually have a white tipped tail, and black legs. 

Purty fox. It`ll be even purtier when the winter coat gets full.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 14, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Yep, it`s a red, Brandon. Reds usually have a white tipped tail, and black legs.
> 
> Purty fox. It`ll be even purtier when the winter coat gets full.



He's gonna be yours if I get him.....When does season come in??  I saw a BIG bobcat this afternoon and had a 15 yard chipshot at him...I didn't shoot him because I didn't think the season was in...


----------



## Buck (Oct 14, 2007)

Public Land Prowler said:


> It's a red.



Yep...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2007)

Brandon, I`ll need to check the regs, but I think it`s December 1st.


----------



## dognducks (Oct 15, 2007)

i killed one a few years back with a .243. pretty animal but my freezer broke and had to toss him


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 16, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> i killed one a few years back with a .243. pretty animal but my freezer broke and had to toss him



uhh....isn't a fox considered small game and can only be taken with a .22 or smaller or am I wrong about that?


----------



## dognducks (Oct 16, 2007)

HMwolfpup said:


> uhh....isn't a fox considered small game and can only be taken with a .22 or smaller or am I wrong about that?



you know what. I COULD CARE LESS. let me see one with my 30 06 it'll be dead. it's still a predator and eats my turkeys ducks and quail. it will die if it steps out infornt of me. Arrest me please. i'll smile while i pay the fine. People on this forum are always trying to call people out. until you are perfect and follow every law in the book please dont say anything to me.

Thanks


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 16, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> you can shoot a bobcat or fox with any size caliber weapon when deer season is in and when it is December 1st-Jan1st.  If im deer hunting with a gun on Nov 9 and see a cat i cant shoot it with my .270 but if im deer hunting dec 27 and see a cat i can shoot it with my .270



I just looked through the regs....There is nothing in there (unless I missed it) about using deer rifles for fox or bobcats.   It says foxes and bobcats are small game and season is Dec 1 - Feb 29 with no limits on them.  I looked twice but I still could have over looked it.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 16, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> you know what. I COULD CARE LESS. let me see one with my 30 06 it'll be dead. it's still a predator and eats my turkeys ducks and quail. it will die if it steps out infornt of me. Arrest me please. i'll smile while i pay the fine. People on this forum are always trying to call people out. until you are perfect and follow every law in the book please dont say anything to me.
> 
> Thanks



BTW at what point did I "call you out"?  I just asked a question, then I looked up the answer for myself.  I COULDN'T care less if you get sited for it.  

And if you don't want people to say anything to you, then don't post on an open forum.


----------



## dognducks (Oct 16, 2007)

HMwolfpup said:


> uhh....isn't a fox considered small game and can only be taken with a .22 or smaller or am I wrong about that?



i'm not sure but i think this is considered calling someone out. if your looking to stir up trouble and point something out that someone else has done take a look at yourself. UHH...... why your looking stuff up in books you might want to get a dictionary and look up how to spell cited.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 16, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> i'm not sure but i think this is considered calling someone out. if your looking to stir up trouble and point something out that someone else has done take a look at yourself. UHH...... why your looking stuff up in books you might want to get a dictionary and look up how to spell cited.



You're the one that pointed out you shot a fox with a .243, why didn't you just say you shot a fox?  All I did was ask about the legality (sorry if that's not spelled correctly).  I didn't say you should be CITED or arrested, I merely asked the question....are you a little touchy about it?  You feel guilty or something.  And as far as game laws I have broken, I'm not aware of having broken any in quite some time.

let's see my last statement was "or am i wrong about that"...doesn't sound like stirring anything up to me..


as far as spelling...I think you meant to say while instead of why and your should be you're.....pot and kettle, huh?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Oct 16, 2007)

HMwolfpup,

Strutrut247 must be a Florida boy because he can spell "cited". That's why Georgia hunters don't like Florida hunters. They are very well educated.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 16, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> you know what. I COULD CARE LESS. let me see one with my 30 06 it'll be dead. it's still a predator and eats my turkeys ducks and quail. it will die if it steps out infornt of me. Arrest me please. i'll smile while i pay the fine. People on this forum are always trying to call people out. until you are perfect and follow every law in the book please dont say anything to me.
> 
> Thanks



If you want to kill something that does more damage to ground nesting birds, then kill armadillos.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Oct 16, 2007)

gatrapper,

I stand corrected. Thanks!!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 16, 2007)

GT-40 GUY said:


> HMwolfpup,
> 
> Strutrut247 must be a Florida boy because he can spell "cited". That's why Georgia hunters don't like Florida hunters. They are very well educated.



  that must be it. I did look at his profile and found out that he's only 18, so he doesn't know what he doesn't know yet  I remember what it was like to be 18 know everything....It's amazing how much my parents have learned since I moved out on my own (when I was 18)....and no strutrut, that wasn't a knock on you.)


BTW, sorry for hijacking this thread, it was purely unintentional.  I was just curious about what was legal so that next time I'm on my property in south ga, where I see foxes almost every time I hunt, I'll know if I can shoot them or not.  I'm old enough to know that the fine aint worth the crime on that one.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 16, 2007)

perty fox


----------



## garuralgal (May 8, 2010)

*May 8, 2010  5m*

Just went out on my deck and there was red lying down out by the tree.  Didn't get up immediately, then ran off a few yards, turned around and watched me, ran another few yards, turned again to watch me, and then went over the hill.

I'm a little concerned cause my outdoor kitty just had kittens and I would hate for the fox to get them.  I read that they will kill cats for food.


----------



## olchevy (May 8, 2010)

Our property probably has at least ten or so red fox's.....and a few of the gray ones....I could never bring myself to shoot them, I see them all the time during deer season. As a child my favorite movie was "Fox and the Hound"......I wont be shooting a fox unless he is rabid or something....all of ours are healthy as ever...even have them named by what den they come out of....one of my hunting spots has one of there dens not even 3 yards away, I see them all the time there, they just come out look at me and trot on along.


----------



## johnweaver (May 8, 2010)

I enjoy seeing any wildlife when I'm out in the woods.  Foxes are beautiful to look at, but everything has to eat.  God put them here for our enjoyment.  He gave you a free will to decide what you will do with them.


----------



## Throwback (May 8, 2010)

Got one raising a litter under our barn feed room floor. 

Gonna raise some red hair this winter!


T


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

driving down the road i saw one running in someones yard, middle of the day.


----------



## dawg2 (May 8, 2010)

slip said:


> driving down the road i saw one running in someones yard, middle of the day.




Give me an "R"

Give me an "A"

Give me a "B"

Give me an "I"

Give me a "D"


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Give me an "R"
> 
> Give me an "A"
> 
> ...



i thought the same thing.


----------



## Throwback (May 8, 2010)

not necessarily. This time of year they have to work overtime to feed little foxes. 


T


----------



## dawg2 (May 8, 2010)

Throwback said:


> not necessarily. This time of year they have to work overtime to feed little foxes.
> 
> 
> T


 It could be perfectly fine though.  But the ones around here are coming out at night mostly.


----------



## Etter2 (May 11, 2010)

It's ridiculous to think that all nocturnal animals out during the day are rabid.  I've seen coyotes, foxes, raccoons, and opossums at all times of the day.  Perfectly healthy.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2010)

The last couple of weeks, I`ve seen a good many varmints out and about in the daytime hours. Long as they are actin` normal, I pay them little mind.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Etter2 said:


> It's ridiculous to think that all nocturnal animals out during the day are rabid.  I've seen coyotes, foxes, raccoons, and opossums at all times of the day.  Perfectly healthy.



since it was in someones yard, on the side of a very busy road, didnt really seem like a common place for a fox to hang out.

anyway, i heard atleast 3 fox pups this morning. pretty neat critters.


----------



## Throwback (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> since it was in someones yard, on the side of a very busy road, didnt really seem like a common place for a fox to hang out.
> 
> anyway, i heard atleast 3 fox pups this morning. pretty neat critters.



this time of year they have to feed those pups. They are VERY aggresive and lose a LOT of their normal fears to get food. 

my dad has one under his feed rack in the barn raising a litter. He is one inch of plywood from them probably 3 times a day. 

T


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2010)

Last Saturday mornin`, a mighty purty red with a mouthfull of blackbird, crossed in front of Donnie Poole and me headed for the den.


----------

